# تصميم حضانه عـــــاجل



## معمارى ازهرى (23 مارس 2006)

مطلوب مساقط افقيه لحضانه 
الموضوع فى حد ذاته مش ساهل 
يعنى ومش صعب مش ساهل لان الاطفال لها احتيا جات خاصه وابعاد ومقاسات مختلفه يعنى مثلا ممكن يكون فى الحضانه غرفه تحضير رضعات وغرفه نوووم و,,,,,,,, حاجات كتير محتاجه مراجعه وكمان ابعاد الفرش والحمامات والديسكات هيكون ايه نظامه يا ريت اى حد عنده معلومات ما يبخلش بيها واى حد يطلب حاجه انا مش بخييييييييييل 
لا الــــــــه الاالله محمـــــــد رسول الله


----------



## معمارية طموحة (24 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للحضانة عليك ان تعرف في البداية احتياجات الاطفال وكم عدد الاطفال لتعرف الفضاءات وكيفية ارتباطها.
كل مربية يمكنها الاهتمام بعشرة اطفال وغرفة المربية تتصل اتصالا مباشرا بغرفة نوم ولعب الاطفال كذلك مكان تحضيير الطعام وزجاجات الحليب للاطفال وكذلك اماكن تغيير الحفائظ (لاتخف وتبالغ في المساحة) ولا تنسى ان تربط صالة لعب الاطفال بالحوش واماكن التشميس في غاية الاهمية اي تربط الجميع وتفصلهن بحوائط.
اما بالنسبة للادارة وغرف الانتظار بالنسبة لاولياء الامور فتكون خارجا بالقرب من البوابة حيث يكون هناك متعهد او مستلم واحد للاطفال لكل مجموعة يستلم الاطفال من اولياء الامور ويعيدهم اليهم وذلك للامان وهو المسئول الوحيد امام اولياء الامور وهو من يسلم الاطفال الى المربية الخاصة بهم 
وتكون للحضانة ممرضة خاصة بها في حالة مرض احد الاطفال.
وفي العادة يكون عدد الاطفال 40-50 طفل وكلا حسب الحي السكني واحتياجاته.
اعتقد ان من كلامي تستطيع وضع المخطط واذا احتجت الى اي شئ انا في الخدمة كنت احب ان ارسل لك مسقط او حتى اسكتش عن طرق التوزيع لكن لا اعرف التعامل مع الوضع الجديد لتنزيل الصور.



معمارية طموحة


----------



## معماريون (24 مارس 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13795



هذا موضوع له علاقه بالاطفال ياليت تستفيد من الملاحظات​


----------



## arc111 (25 مارس 2006)

http://www.kent.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/8CEACC80-9001-403F-89FF-C2ED42DE847E/429/nurserydesign.pdf

http://www.lboro.ac.uk/idater/downloads98/senesi98.pdf


----------



## elkplawy (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا المساعده انا عاوز اعرف ايه مقاسات السرير لطفل والكرسي والحمام وكل حاجه ياريت حد يفدني


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أضم صوتى لصوت المهندس قبلاوى فنحن بحاجة فعلا الى مقاسات الاطفال واثاث وفرش رياض الاطفال ونرجو المساعدة العاجلة اليوم


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ونتمنى لو هناك مساقط افقية واضحة لحضانة نرجو الرد العاجل اليوم


----------



## dolly_koke (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا كمان مع مهندس القبلاوى و اتش اف 
ومحتاجه البيانات ضرورى
ياريت المساعده


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى يا اخت دوللى ان يلتفت الينا المعماريون الكبار ويساعدونا عاجلا باذن الله


----------



## zaqxswcde (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## alysami (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أرشح لكم كتاب ( نويفرت ) , فهو قام بتغطية هذا الأمر بشكل كبير , يمكنكم البحث عنه فى مكتبات الجامعات أو مكتبة مركز البحوث أو عند أحد من زملائكم فهو كتاب منتشر بشكل كبير و لا غنى عنه لأى معمارى


----------



## دى انا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هاى قبلاوى هاى hfهاى دوللى
انا كمان معاكم محتاجه معلومات الحضانه ضرورى اوى عشان بدايه المشروع بكره ان شاء الله


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا انضمى الى القائمة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الكرام اليكم هذا الموقع ربما يفيدكم فيما تبحثون عنه 
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8501
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## H.F (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا مهندس عاشق حب رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام
ونتمنى لو حد يقدر يساعدنا بمقاسات للاطفال واثاث الاطفال ونماذج لمشاريع حضانات 
يارب حد يساعدنا وجزى الله خيرا من ساعدنا


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

المساعده اخواني المهندسين 
انا طالب في المستوى الرابع وانا الان ابحث عن مشروع وهو عباره عن متحف مائي ارجو المساعده


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لكل الاحبة من اعضاء ملتقانا ...اليكم بعض الdata عن الاطفال ....ربما تساعدكم في ما تحتاجونه


----------



## ساجدة لله (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذا ديجرام يوضح العلاقات الموجودة داخل الحضانة 
ارجو ان يفيدكم ان شاء الله


----------



## dolly_koke (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم متشكرين قوى لكل من ساعدنا فى هذا المشروع


----------



## dolly_koke (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ا. عاشق حب رسول الله ممكن الجدوال الخاص با اطوال الاطفال لان بصور المقاسات التى ارسلتها لنا موجود حروف ولابد ان لها جدوال يوضح قيمه هذه الحروف....
شاكرين لك المجهود....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 نوفمبر 2006)

dolly-koke
معذرة علي هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود ...لم التفت الي هذه الملاحظه الهامة ....اليك الجداول ..واتمني ان تتقبلي عذري وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## dolly_koke (26 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكره جداااااااا واسفين على ازعاجك.....


----------



## دى انا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكم جدا على تعاونكم الجاد جدا معانا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sofar2010 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا عندى مشروع حضانة ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص و ابعتهولك كى أساعدك و المشروع جاهز


----------



## dolly_koke (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ياريت يا اsofarتبعتلى المشروع ده على الخاص لانى عدد مشاركتى قليله فى المنتدى لم يسمح لى ان ارسل رساله خاصه لك....


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (30 نوفمبر 2006)

احبائى فى الله ارسل لكم مشروعى فى السنه الثانيه لى فى الجامعه وهو مشروع الحضانه


----------



## H.F (1 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمنى ان ترسله لاى منا قريبا يا مهندس احمد رفعت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ياجماعة انا معاكم مشروعي عن روضة اطفال وماعارفة ابدا من وين بليزززززززززززز لو حد يقولي بس كيف ابدا حاكون شاكرة له لاخر يوم في حياتي بليييييزززززززز ساعدوني :80:


----------



## هبة نائل (22 فبراير 2008)

*مرحبا..ارجو المساعدة*

انا ابحث عن اسس تصميم رياض الاطفال بشكل عام, و قد تفحصت المواضيع المطروحة بهذا الشان و لم اجد ما يكفيني من معلومات,تفحصت ايضا ال google و لم اجد فيه الكثير,اتمنى ان اجد المساعده هنا.. 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (2 مارس 2008)

جزااااااااااكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## اوشين السيد (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (19 مارس 2008)

يمكن اخذ مقاسات الأطفال ومقاسات مفروشاتهم والعابهم من كتاب النوفرت


----------



## عاوز اسجل (2 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر لصاحب الروابط الاخarc111


----------



## دودى ديكور (16 أبريل 2008)

حلو جد خالص


----------



## دودى ديكور (16 أبريل 2008)

شكر وتقديرالى المهندس عاشق حب رسول اللة


----------



## دودى ديكور (16 أبريل 2008)

انا عايزة بلان حضانة


----------



## gogozekas2001 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

حرام عايزه بحث عن حضانه


----------



## احمد الابواني (19 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تبعت لي مشروع الحضانة للضرورة القصوي ان كان باستطاعتك


----------



## عضمة (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد الرددد


----------

